# Group Buy - Import Racing BMCS



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

We have 1 unit still available which I've paid for. Will offer them for the £143 + postage price on this thread otherwise will stick them up in FS section for more 

*FINAL LIST*

Kam187 - PAID - DELIVERED 
gtrmart - PAID - COLLECTED 
mike746 - PAID - DELIVERED 
L6DJX - PAID - DELIVERED 
Tinyflier - PAID - DELIVERED 
GeeTR - PAID - DELIVERED 
Imran - PAID - DELIVERED 
AKS - PAID - DELIVERED 
DeeboSTI - PAID - DELIVERED 
Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) - PAID - COLLECTED 
mcz - LHD - PAID - DELIVERED
Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) - PAID - COLLECTED 
Quinnj2 - PAID - DELIVERED 
Alan - PAID - DELIVERED 
dudersvr - PAID - DELIVERED 
nick the tubman - PAID - DELIVERED
gtrsam - LHD - PAID - DELIVERED
herman - PAID - DELIVERED 
r32cosworthblue - PAID - DELIVERED 
alexmallia - PAID - DELIVERED 
Dave ebbsworth (c/o gtr mart) - PAID - COLLECTED 
Fozi.g - PAID - DELIVERED 
WD1506 - COLLECTED 
dentalwizard - PAID - DELIVERED
Tin - PAID
Tin (2) - PAID
Purleskyline - PAID - ATTEMPTED DELIVERY - PM SENT
bikerjon72 - PAID - ATTEMPTED DELIVERY - PM SENT
BrianC1 - PAID - PM SENT WITH TRACKING INFO


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Good work. Yes please.

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

If people are wary about fitting these then I can do it for £20... Ideally looking for between 8 and 10 people lol


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Can help with fitting in the bucks area 

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. 
5. 
6. 
7.


----------



## mike746 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tin said:


> Can help with fitting in the bucks area
> 
> 1. Kam187
> 2. gtrmart
> ...


im in also in bucks area


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Kam187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im looking at organising a group buy for the Import Racing Brake Master Cyclinder Stopper.
> 
> ...


Yes Please


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Bit late :-( mine arrived today


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7.

I may take someone up on fitting offer!

David


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Guys I'm tempted. Do they definitely improve the brakes?


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

if you do hard braking sometimes then yes!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd guess that hard braking or not, it will harden brake pedal feel and certainty and if the servo/master cylinder movement is irradicated then an actual performance improvement too. Hard braking or not


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

well if you are not braking hard then the wall will not flex and the stopper has no use


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Ok thanks guys. Count me in.

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline



:thumbsup:


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm in as well

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. AKS


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS

We posted at the same time!


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

A great response so far. :thumbsup:

I will leave the offer open till the 12th Feb in the hope we can get 20+.


----------



## DeeboSTI (Dec 1, 2016)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

gtr mart is fast and loud
GTROC Member

gtr mart's Avatar

Join Date: Mar 2004
Location: Stratford upon Avon
Posts: 5,029
1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

.... 
1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

...


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

.... 
1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

...


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

.... 
1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

...

Shipping to Sweden needed, but would guess that it's not a big deal.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Haha will be shipped from closer to you than us in the UK. Just get yours shipped directly and pay the carriage.


General question on the group buy. I assume this price is inclusive of any duty?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

.... 
1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

...


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

I would guess with the group buy it will still be cheaper then buying it directly from them. So if the OP approves, I'm still game regarding the group buy.

Regarding duty, my guess is that UK still haven't added duty for importing goods from other EU countries yet?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Been looking at these myself and already been in contact with Alex. Will more than likely take one but away at moment will update before group buy closes 12th Feb, 
Well done for sorting this out :bowdown1:


----------



## Quinnj2 (Jan 31, 2016)

1 for me please.

.... 
1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. Quinnj2
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

...


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

mcz said:


> ....
> Shipping to Sweden needed, but would guess that it's not a big deal.


Once we have a final list, I will see if Alex will be happy to ship to Sweden directly and just add the postage. 



gtr mart said:


> General question on the group buy. I assume this price is inclusive of any duty?


Not sure but will ask the question.



mcz said:


> Regarding duty, my guess is that UK still haven't added duty for importing goods from other EU countries yet?


Lets hope so but will check prior to placing an order.


BTW - This is a great response, I originally thought getting 10 would be a struggle but can hopefully see us exceeding 30.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

FFS you're buying from Germany.

Of course there's no duty or vat to pay UK side. Alex will charge you vat at source.

For reference my unit was 220.41 Euros delivered to my door by TNT.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Just fitted my BMCS. 
couple of points which may help if fitting it yourself

The 2 bolts you remove are in the engine bay and are colour coded.
the bmcs is fitted vertically.
Taking the plastic back surround off about 6 clips allows the device to slip down between cables and engine bulk head. I done this way as cables were tight to diconnect and it created a bit more space.
The nut for the bottom bolt is quite tricky, don't have bolt all the way through as it restricts the fitting of the nut. I lowered the nut with a cable tie around it and turned the bolt 
Hope that helps.


----------



## pialletto (Nov 12, 2017)

motors said:


> Just fitted my BMCS.
> couple of points which may help if fitting it yourself
> 
> The 2 bolts you remove are in the engine bay and are colour coded.
> ...


Hi from Italy 
How do you feel the pedal now ?
Do you reccomend this upgrade ?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Can't help thinking it looks like snake oil tbh.


----------



## ChillyFly (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok I have fitted one. A bit fiddly to install just because the nut can drop off, and yes the cables do get in the way a bit, but it’s not hard to fit. Just have a magnet handy in case the nut drops off!

Just my thoughts - personally I think the increase in pedal feel is marginal at the sort of pressures you’re likely to encounter on the road. Maybe on a hot track with a lot of grip, but generally the ABS will trigger before the bulkhead flexes significantly, so it’s not quite the same as pumping the pedal hard in the garage with no forward road speed! Certainly on greasy roads at this time of year you’ll get ABS activation before you feel any significant soft pedal.

The biggest improvement in pedal feel for me was switching out to braided hoses.

It fits perfectly, but I am pretty sure it is made out of 3D printed plastic with a threaded insert? They are able to produce them in different colours, and it’s not powder coated metal, so I am guessing it is 3D printed plastic. Granted it only works in compression so you could argue that it doesn’t need to be made of anything else, but for the price I was expecting something either CNC machined or cast.

What do the GT3 race cars have? Do they have a reinforced bulkhead?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

ChillyFly said:


> Ok I have fitted one. A bit fiddly to install just because the nut can drop off, and yes the cables do get in the way a bit, but it’s not hard to fit. Just have a magnet handy in case the nut drops off!
> 
> Just my thoughts - personally I think the increase in pedal feel is marginal at the sort of pressures you’re likely to encounter on the road. Maybe on a hot track with a lot of grip, but generally the ABS will trigger before the bulkhead flexes significantly, so it’s not quite the same as pumping the pedal hard in the garage with no forward road speed! Certainly on greasy roads at this time of year you’ll get ABS activation before you feel any significant soft pedal.
> 
> ...


Great write up. Saved me £220.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Not sure, but i track the car often, I have CC brakes,ss braided lines and SRF fuel and would still like a firmer pedal, so im buzzing to get anything that will do this for me....

Thank you for your input though, good to hear it was easy to fit, and good tactic on the magnet, will have one to hand!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

So this is PLASTIC then Not CNC machined :bawling::bawling:

That's makes me rethink


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

L6DJX said:


> Not sure, but i track the car often, I have CC brakes,ss braided lines and SRF fuel and would still like a firmer pedal, so im buzzing to get anything that will do this for me....
> 
> Thank you for your input though, good to hear it was easy to fit, and good tactic on the magnet, will have one to hand!


Cabletie around nut works well as I didn’t disconnect cable


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Just spoken to the company, 
Yes its 3D laser printed from Durafoam PA12. 
They did the prototypes in alloy and went with the production run with Durafoam PA12. 
They give a 5 year warranty on this part and it has been tested for over 1 year on racecars. 
The company also makes other parts in the same material for AMG and Porsche. 
They are very confident that its as good if not better than an alloy version

Hope this helps guys


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

L6DJX said:


> Not sure, but i track the car often, I have CC brakes,ss braided lines and SRF fuel and would still like a firmer pedal, so im buzzing to get anything that will do this for me....
> 
> Thank you for your input though, good to hear it was easy to fit, and good tactic on the magnet, will have one to hand!


I have a version of this on my R33 Track car and it does what it says on the tin if that hekps


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*Pictures from Import Racing*


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

As we have gone off track here is the latest list, need 1 more for the extra discount !

*1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. Quinnj2
19. Alan
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.*


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have no issue with either the benefits or the production method. 

Be great to get one more person and then let the order fly!


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

someone on here with loads of money should buy two...


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Yup sell some bit coins - oh wait


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Whilst I don't have loads of money (because I own a GT-R lol) if someone doesn't come along by late tomorrow then I will buy 2 so the deal can run.

I will then sell the second for a small profit (because I don't have any money)


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I've had a bit of a windfall this week, because I'm not buying one.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Then get off the thread mate.

When everyone fits theirs and says how good they are, you can buy my spare for £200 lol


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Isn't there 6 days or so left for this to run?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Maybe but seems fruitless to let it run much further. Been a better response than expected.

I always worry with these group buys that people have too long to think about it and then flake out and don't go through with the deal. 

Obviously upto the op


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

If we do wait, I'm OK with that of course


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Put me down for one, how do I pay


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi guys, the plan is to let the offer run until Monday 12th as I'm out of the country until then so can't organise anything regarding payment and delivery. 

Great to see we are 20 now so please just hold on until Monday and I'll organise the finer details on my return.


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

*group buy-import racing BMCS*

I would like to go on the list please


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. Quinnj2
19. Alan
20. dudersvr
21. dentalwizard
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

put me down for one as well please.. although I would need it delivering to Portugal.

thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

nick the tubman said:


> put me down for one as well please.. although I would need it delivering to Portugal.
> 
> thanks


You on the run again?! :chuckle:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. Quinnj2
19. Alan
20. dudersvr
21. dentalwizard
22. nick the tubman
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.
__________________


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

simGTR said:


> I've had a bit of a windfall this week, because I'm not buying one.


Your loss, weve been fitting these on various cars for many years and they are a great edition, the only way they are not value for money is if your name is miss daisy, they always result in better pedal feel which makes threshold braking soooo much easier! If you need to ask what that is then you prob dont need one


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Anyone unsure about fitting in the south I can always help, Im Gatwick area.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

dudersvr said:


> Your loss, weve been fitting these on various cars for many years and they are a great edition, the only way they are not value for money is if your name is miss daisy, they always result in better pedal feel which makes threshold braking soooo much easier! If you need to ask what that is then you prob dont need one


Very true I have been running with one on my 33 for the last 18 years on and off track :wavey:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Seems like hes looking for any excuse NOT to buy one!! Strange that you own a 40K plus car but wont spend £160 to see if the drive is improved and if not you could take it off and sell for the same if not more money!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I've spent loads on cars over the years. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not Ayrton Mansell and there would be no discernable difference from such a device, during my roundabout trail braking events.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

What is quite interesting is Chillyflyer's comments, a bit of background info on him, he is an ex kart champion, National single seater champion and ex F3 race driver so he probably knows what he's talking about when it comes to brakes.


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. Quinnj2
19. Alan
20. dudersvr
21. dentalwizard
22. nick the tubman
23. gtrsam
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

Shipping to Sweden needed, but would guess that it's not a big deal. :wavey:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

barry P. said:


> What is quite interesting is Chillyflyer's comments, a bit of background info on him, he is an ex kart champion, National single seater champion and ex F3 race driver so he probably knows what he's talking about when it comes to brakes.


Yes but I think fitting this alone is pointless, its designed IMO to refine the pedal feel even more AFTER fitting braided hoses, decent fluid and better pads.
Which is pretty much what Mr Flyer says, most mods work better when teamed up with beneficially chosen other mods, no one mod will make a massive difference but many that gel together will, thats the difference between a good car and a great car.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Yes but I think fitting this alone is pointless, its designed IMO to refine the pedal feel even more AFTER fitting braided hoses, decent fluid and better pads.
> Which is pretty much what Mr Flyer says, most mods work better when teamed up with beneficially chosen other mods, no one mod will make a massive difference but many that gel together will, thats the difference between a good car and a great car.


Wise words bro, couldn't agree more!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> You on the run again?! :chuckle:


:chuckle::chuckle:

shhhhh..... Interpol watch this thread.



but the reality is, I hate the English winters, as does my car.... so we spend it in Portugal now.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Morning guys, back in the country so will email Alex today to organise the finer details about payment and delivery. 

I’ll leave the thread running till this evening and update once I’ve heard back from Alex. 

Good news is we’ve got over 20 so a good saving.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Yes but I think fitting this alone is pointless, its designed IMO to refine the pedal feel even more AFTER fitting braided hoses, decent fluid and better pads.
> Which is pretty much what Mr Flyer says, most mods work better when teamed up with beneficially chosen other mods, no one mod will make a massive difference but many that gel together will, thats the difference between a good car and a great car.


Fitting the BMCS alone is the biggest upgrade in brakefeel/modulation and results in the best feedback you can get, even on a standard GTR with stock brakes it makes a big difference. 

Fitting stainless lines is fmpov useless without the BMCS, as you dont feel any improvement after fitting, but with the BMCS installed you feel it direct after install, brakes transform really....im sure nobody wants it removed after its installed once 

I say this from a GTR driver point, not salesguy (im happy about every sold GTR BMCS, sure, but im more happy about owners/drivers loving their cars even more and getting rid of the mushy brakes).

Best regards
Alex (Importracing)


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. Quinnj2
19. Alan
20. dudersvr
21. dentalwizard
22. nick the tubman
23. gtrsam
24. herman
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

1. Kam187
2. gtrmart
3. Tin
4. mike746
5. L6DJX
6. Tinyflier
7. GeeTR
8. Imran
9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
11. DeeboSTI
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
14. Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) 
15. borat52
16. mcz
17. Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) 
18. Quinnj2
19. Alan
20. dudersvr
21. dentalwizard
22. nick the tubman
23. gtrsam
24. herman
25. r32cosworthblue
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Fitted one yesterday, night and day difference. Not too bad to fit just make sure you have a magnet for when you drop the bottom bolt and move as much out the way as possible.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

5 more peeps and we all get an extra 10 euros off :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Alan said:


> 5 more peeps and we all get an extra 10 euros off :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Great news guys and big thank you to Alex. 

He has offered us the 159 euro price now even though we haven't reached 30. :clap:

I'm just waiting on him to confirm his preferred payment options but please check the first thread for the final list as I'll be sending it over to Alex later this evening.

I'll be updating the first thread with all the options once I have them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Kam for sorting this out.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Infos send to Kam :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent news mate and again thank you for sorting this out.

Quickie question can we chose a color or is that extra?

I think a nice bright red for me if poss :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well done chaps youve saved 52 euros over what I paid. Thats a tasty discount.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

*FIRST POST UPDATED *

Please see my first post for payment details.

Order will only be sent once all payments have been received so prompt payment would be greatly appreciated. 

I have limited access to the forum during the day so please be patient if I don't respond to any PM's immediately. :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Alan said:


> Excellent news mate and again thank you for sorting this out.
> 
> Quickie question can we chose a color or is that extra?
> 
> I think a nice bright red for me if poss :thumbsup:


Cant see the part anyways, so color isnt really something needed if you arent like Buzz or Rocky 

Only have black at this price and time...sorry.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

PAID


----------



## alexmallia (Feb 3, 2017)

Can I have one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

L6DJX said:


> PAID


Thanks and Received 



alexmallia said:


> Can I have one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:thumbsup: Name added to list on page 1.


----------



## Quinnj2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Paid via bank transfer ref BMCS - QUINNJ2....many thanks for sorting this.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Paid Via Paypal :thumbsup:

Thank You :bowdown1:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Paid by PayPal. Thanks.

Also posted on my local group for the chaps that I've added. You're fairly local to me so will collect mine and also the others c/o me.

Cheers for organising.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Paid via PayPal- ty for your time and effort!

David

PS A central meet for handover sounds a ood plan!


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Paid via PayPal. Thanks.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

One more guy from my group wants one.

Dave ebbsworth (c/o gtr mart). He will send the cash.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Daniel menell has sent the cash too.


----------



## alexmallia (Feb 3, 2017)

Paid via PayPal bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Datsun Cherry paid by PayPal. Cheers


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

paid by PP


----------



## DeeboSTI (Dec 1, 2016)

Payment sent :thumbsup: via PayPal


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cheers for the payments so far and please check the first post to make sure I've marked you as paid. 

I will have limited access to the internet and email from 8am till 6pm so please don't stress if I don't update or get back to you during these times.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

PAID....

please note my address for delivery is in Portugal,
i will send you a PM with the address

many thanks


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Have just paid, cheers


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

Just paid, Cheers


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bmcs*

Thanks for this KAM. Just paid via paypal , cheers :thumbsup:.


----------



## bikerjon72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it too late to get in on this deal ?


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

bikerjon72 said:


> Is it too late to get in on this deal ?


I'll add your name to the list. 

Please see the first post regarding payment, delivery, etc


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Great job Kam, well done for getting this sorted


----------



## bikerjon72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just paid, many thanks.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nearly there guys, just waiting on the following and we can get the order placed. 

mike746
GeeTR
Purleskyline
AKS
R35_owner
tonigmr2
borat52
dentalwizard

I'll drop them a PM tomorrow and give them a friendly nudge


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Kam187 said:


> Nearly there guys, just waiting on the following and we can get the order placed.
> 
> mike746
> GeeTR
> ...


Keep taking new orders to counteract any who drop out


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Then get off the thread mate.
> 
> When everyone fits theirs and says how good they are, you can buy my spare for £200 lol


I actually take back one of my previous posts, Miss Daisy would even notice the difference.


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Paid and sent a PM that I want the LHD version since we drive on the right side here in Sweden ;-) .....


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Payment sent via PayPal.

Thanks


----------



## mike746 (Jul 8, 2015)

paid thanks mate


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

PM***8217;s sent to the last few.

Let***8217;s see if we can get the order placed this week.

If anyone can give the those who haen***8217;t paid a friendly nudge, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Deleted - Double post


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Kam187 said:


> PM***8217;s sent to the last few.
> 
> Let***8217;s see if we can get the order placed this week.
> 
> If anyone can give the those who haen***8217;t paid a friendly nudge, it would be greatly appreciated.


Well 3 of those we are waiting for have been on the forum in the last 24 hours and ones a moderator so maybe they have changed their minds, would be polite to at least say !!!!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*9. Purleskyline
10. AKS
12. R35_owner
13. tonigmr2
15. borat52
21. dentalwizard*

*Come guys and Gals

Kam and Alex has been decent enough to sort this out,

If no longer required pls let him know 

Best regards *


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Im allready in contact with Kam to sort out the shipment asap, as i would like to get the parts out to the guys that paid, Kam and me are looking how we manage the guys that havent paid yet.

Both of us dont want to waste any time...

:wavey:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Alan said:


> *9. Purleskyline
> 10. AKS
> 12. R35_owner
> 13. tonigmr2
> ...


Actually there's only one who hasn't been on the forum in the last 24 hours, so everyone except 1 is aware they need to pay or at least confirm they are out so we can get ours, slightly bad form if you ask me, minimum value car pretty much to fit this to is 35K cant believe an owner is strapped for £159:ban:


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Will speak to Alex tonight and organise the shipment. 

Alex has been mega kind with his offer over PM and really wants to get the order out for you guys. 

I'll update tomorrow morning just confirming the final bits n bobs but hopefully it will have been ordered by then. 

Thanks for your patience :thumbsup:


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi mate thank you and just paid via paypal!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry guys,

I have not been on for a while,recieved PM this morning,

all paid via paypal.

cheers paul.

(forgot to put username down as reference)(paul kenney)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

good stuff, looks like we're pretty much there.

Be a shame if Toni missed out on this if she is still keen and kinda surprised she hasn't posted so hope all OK - Paul, can you drop her a message via FB or something?

Looking forward to this order getting going. I guess anyone still interested that doesn't pay in the next day or so could still pay and just have to pay additional shipping direct? Still a reasonable discount achieved for them.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Just spoke to Alex and emailed him the final list. He will be posting the items tomorrow so hopefully with us over the weekend or Monday.

So far we have received payment for 26 units but Alex has agreed to send all 29 in the hope the others pay up or I'll just offer them to other members on the forum who missed out. 

We have 26 coming to the UK, 1 to Portugal and 2 to Sweden. 

Thank for supporting the group buy and I'll post up as soon as they arrive to organise collection or posting out in the UK. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

All orders going out today via TNT courier, the parts for UK should show up tuesday with Kam, EU parts are a tad faster i guess and should be with you guys monday typically.

Im going to send Kam the instructions for the RHD versions so he can forward them to you all if needed.

Any questions for install, please send me a email to [email protected] or PM here on the forum.

Thanks guys and enjoy the new brakefeel :thumbsup:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Great work Kam, I'm sure I speak for everyone, but, thank you and you da mannnn!!!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> All orders going out today via TNT courier, the parts for UK should show up tuesday with Kam, EU parts are a tad faster i guess and should be with you guys monday typically.
> 
> Im going to send Kam the instructions for the RHD versions so he can forward them to you all if needed.
> 
> ...


I dont mind putting my number up in case anyone gets stuck but its a very simple concept thats just fiddly to do.


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Great work, looking forward to receiving the unit! Thanks!


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

I too would like to add thx for your hard work.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Cheers guys, hopefully they arrive tomorrow. 

I'll post up as soon as I have them so we can sort out postage or meeting up. :thumbsup:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bmcs*

All ive got to do is sell my house now so I can buy my 35 !! A lot of people seem to be doing the opposite and selling there 35"s to get a house, how weird 
Anybody want to buy a house in sunny Herne Bay ? 570k and its yours ( forum discount ). 

All joking aside cheers Kam top man :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry guys was away and just totally missed this thread, didn't read it or catch up, apologies.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorry guys was away and just totally missed this thread, didn't read it or catch up, apologies.


You BMCS is arrived with Kam today :thumbsup:


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

wo:thumbsuppee


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Many thanks for the group buy and the excellent service, fast shipping etc. part arrived yesterday  here in Sweden.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a big box of BMCS***8217;s arrived today. I***8217;ve only just got in from a long day in London so wil aim to open and allocate the unit tomorrow. 

I***8217;ll update regarding postage, etc tomorrow but off to bed now.


----------



## DeeboSTI (Dec 1, 2016)

Good news


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorry guys was away and just totally missed this thread, didn't read it or catch up, apologies.


Hi Toni,

I believe that Alex has sent yours so if you still want one I’ll send you s total amount inc postage tomorrow.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

*UPDATED - POSTAGE & COLLECTION DETAILS*

*We have 3 units still available which I've paid for. Will offer them for the £143 + postage price on this thread otherwise will stick them up in FS section for more 

COLLECTION OPTIONS

Solihull or Stratford-Upon-Avon (Mon or Wed only)

Litchfield Open Day 24th March - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548170-g...-day-charity-dyno-runs-24th-march-2018-a.html

DELIVERY

£9 Royal Special Delivery

Please send me a PM with your delivery address and make the £9 payment using either payment method.

Postage already paid by:
mike746
GeeTR
AKS

PAYMENT DETAILS 

*PLEASE WRITE YOUR USERNAME IN THE REFERENCE SECTION WHEN MAKING PAYMENT 

Option 1 - PAYPAL GIFT

User ID: [email protected]

option 2 - BANK TRANSFER

Bank: NATWEST

Name: K S MATHARU

Sortcode: 60 19 14

Acc No: 27438864

*[/COLOR]

*FINAL LIST*

Kam187 - PAID - DELIVERED
gtrmart - PAID
Tin - PAID
mike746 - PAID
L6DJX - PAID
Tinyflier - PAID
GeeTR - PAID
Imran - PAID
Purleskyline - PAID
AKS - PAID
DeeboSTI - PAID
Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) - PAID
mcz - LHD - PAID - DELIVERED
Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) - PAID
Quinnj2 - PAID
Alan - PAID
dudersvr - PAID
dentalwizard - PAID
nick the tubman - PAID - DELIVERED
gtrsam - LHD - PAID - DELIVERED
herman - PAID
r32cosworthblue - PAID
alexmallia - PAID
Dave ebbsworth (c/o gtr mart) - PAID
bikerjon72 - PAID
Tin (2) - PAID
Fozi.g - PAID
WD1506 - CASH ON COLLECTION


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Delivered please :thumbsup:

Payment and PM sent :clap:


----------



## DeeboSTI (Dec 1, 2016)

£9 sent & delivery address sent via PM.


Thanks


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll send the first batch out on Monday if thats cool with everyone. 

If you need it sooner please message me as the earliest I can get it packaged up and to a post office will be Sat morning.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Delivery please, paid by paypal and left address in the note, (J Morgan)


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Paid, delivery address in PP note.

Thank you.


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

paid, by DD. thx again


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*BMCS*

Paid via PayPal. ( address included on note) . Top guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Quinnj2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Paid postage via Bank Transfer and my address sent to your gmail account as I've not posted enough to PM you here. Many thanks Kam, your time and effort is much appreciated.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Paid yesterday via ppg. Address in ppg note and sent via pm too. Thanks.


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Kam, are the 2 extra you bought still available at £143 + pp, I might be interested in one


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Good work Kam. What hours is collection in Stratford a possibility? 

I'm just checking what the chaps I added on want to do (postage or me collecting on their behalf). Will confirm but will cover this lot:


gtrmart - PAID

Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) - PAID

Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) - PAID

Dave ebbsworth (c/o gtr mart) - PAID


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

*group buy*

picked mine up this morning,
top man cheers Kam.
hopefully get it fitted in the morning.:


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the payments so far. I'm sending out a batch today. Will try to cover all those ho have paid but it depends on how many padded envelopes I can get my hands on. 

Rather than print 30 sets of instructions, I'll attach them to my first thread later today. If you want a personal copy just ask via PM and I'll email it over. 



BrianC1 said:


> Hi Kam, are the 2 extra you bought still available at £143 + pp, I might be interested in one


Hi Brian, still have two spares. If you want one just use the payment details of the first thread and send over £152 with your address and I'll get it shipped. 



gtr mart said:


> Good work Kam. What hours is collection in Stratford a possibility?


I'm in the office on Monday, Tuesday PM and Wednesday PM next week if thats any good. I'm actually at Shottery Grammar school on Wednesday evening if that helps. Feel free to give me a call to organise (07973 129905)


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kam187 said:


> Hi Brian, still have two spares. If you want one just use the payment details of the first thread and send over £152 with your address and I'll get it shipped.


I'm located in Ireland, so want to confirm the postage before I pay as its probably a little more than £9, don't want to leave you short


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

BrianC1 said:


> I'm located in Ireland, so want to confirm the postage before I pay as its probably a little more than £9, don't want to leave you short


Can you send me your address so I can work out the postage.


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kam187 said:


> Can you send me your address so I can work out the postage.


PM sent.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

First batch of 12 units sent via RM special delivery so hopefully you'll have them on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi mate

Can you confirm if I am in the 12 so I can look out for postie :wavey:

Best regards


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Alan said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Can you confirm if I am in the 12 so I can look out for postie :wavey:
> 
> Best regards


Hi Alan, 

yours was sent today as was everyones who had paid by 9am this morning.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi mate

Thank you for the info and thanx for sorting out this deal:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Best regards Alan


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Postage payment sent, thanks buddy.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Kam187 said:


> I'm in the office on Monday, Tuesday PM and Wednesday PM next week if thats any good. I'm actually at Shottery Grammar school on Wednesday evening if that helps. Feel free to give me a call to organise (07973 129905)


Thanks Kam, I will check my calendar tomorrow and we can sort something out. Shottery is handy so will probably go for that. I will be collecting for all the chaps I was c/o (4 units)


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

got mine the very next day - even over here in Portugal - result !

thanks


----------



## bikerjon72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Paid postage via Bank Transfer and my address emailed, many thanks.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

If you've made payment for postage your units will be sent tomorrow. 

Think this covers most people as GTR mart is collecting and there's only two outstanding who haven't yet contacted me. 

I still have 1 unit left at the group buy price but once I've posted al the units I'll close the thread and sell via the classifieds.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

hi kam,

just paid postage,

cheers paul.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nearly there. 

I'm just sticking the last units in the post tonight and those who have chosen to collect please drop me a message when you're ready. 

Still have one unit left but will most likely close this thread down and start a new one about fitting with all the instructions, etc. 

Will stick the last unit up in the classifieds or maybe a raffle.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Kam. Received mine this morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quinnj2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Received mine today, many thanks Kam and Importracing. Going to scrape my knuckles fitting it now


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Instructions added. 

I will start a new thread as it maybe easier to pull together any install tricks.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine arrived today - thanks for your time in running this group buy.

David


----------



## DeeboSTI (Dec 1, 2016)

Received mine today, much appreciated.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have to thank Kam for setting this up too...

He did great work, kept me informed allways of what is going on and i think did a good job overall :thumbsup:

I hope we get lots of reviews from owners who love their "new" brakes....

Best regards
Alex aka Importracing


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

EvolutionVI said:


> I have to thank Kam for setting this up too...
> 
> He did great work, kept me informed allways of what is going on and i think did a good job overall :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex, was a pleasure. 

The last lot have been posted this morning via RM Special Delivery so you should have them by 1pm tomorrow.

Hopefully everyone is happy and Alex is here if you guys need any support installing. :thumbsup:


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Got mine yesterday with no problems. 

Thanks


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Got mine today, many thanks, sooo much easier to install with an empty engine bay:thumbsup:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Got mine today, many thanks, sooo much easier to install with an empty engine bay:thumbsup:


Mines being fitted by Litcho next week, my engine just made a funny noise so they're removing it and having a looksie, so will ask them to fit whilst the engine is out. 
And might sneak a front diff in aswell...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

^ LOL at the scope creep! Hope engine ok!

Collected 4 from Kam tonight. Gent, thank you for arranging and will sort a convoy down to the Litchfield day closer to the time. Must say, the roads to and from where we met tonight were certainly fun!!!!


----------



## dentalwizard (Nov 3, 2017)

mine has arrived a big thx to you Kam. All I need now is a car. It is still on the high seas...................


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

gtr mart said:


> ^ LOL at the scope creep! Hope engine ok!
> 
> Collected 4 from Kam tonight. Gent, thank you for arranging and will sort a convoy down to the Litchfield day closer to the time. Must say, the roads to and from where we met tonight were certainly fun!!!!


Thanks mate, think i've pulled up a bearing... We shall see...


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*postage*

hi Kam. could you please tell me did mine get sent out with the first batch as haven't got it yet? Though a lot of snow down here! Cheers Dave
WELL THATS GREAT TIMING JUST ARRIVED.THANK YOU


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

herman said:


> hi Kam. could you please tell me did mine get sent out with the first batch as haven't got it yet? Though a lot of snow down here! Cheers Dave
> WELL THATS GREAT TIMING JUST ARRIVED.THANK YOU


Hi Mate, not sure as I have a list on my other laptop. 

They have all been posted now with the last batch going yesterday but guessing the snow today may have impacted deliveries. 

I’ll check in the morning as I have tracking numbers for each delivery.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

If anyone hasn't received theres yet, please drop me a message as I have tracking numbers for each item. 

BrainC1, yours may take a little longer as it's going to Ireland.


----------



## bikerjon72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Kam. I'm still waiting on mine if you have a tracking number ?


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

bikerjon72 said:


> Hi Kam. I'm still waiting on mine if you have a tracking number ?


I just check a few of the numbers I sent on Wednesday and they still haven't been delivered so I'm guessing its due to the adverse weather conditions. 

Will send over everyones tracking numbers later tonight.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

got mine, woooooooo.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

just checked all the tracking numbers: 

Thinking the few that haven't arrived are simply down to weather. Let me know if they turn up today. 

*FINAL LIST*

Kam187 - PAID - DELIVERED 
gtrmart - PAID - COLLECTED 
mike746 - PAID - DELIVERED 
L6DJX - PAID - DELIVERED 
Tinyflier - PAID - DELIVERED 
GeeTR - PAID - DELIVERED 
Imran - PAID - DELIVERED 
AKS - PAID - DELIVERED 
DeeboSTI - PAID - DELIVERED 
Datsun cherry (c/o gtrmart) - PAID - COLLECTED 
mcz - LHD - PAID - DELIVERED
Daniel Menell (c/o gtrmart) - PAID - COLLECTED 
Quinnj2 - PAID - DELIVERED 
Alan - PAID - DELIVERED 
dudersvr - PAID - DELIVERED 
nick the tubman - PAID - DELIVERED
gtrsam - LHD - PAID - DELIVERED
herman - PAID - DELIVERED 
r32cosworthblue - PAID - DELIVERED 
alexmallia - PAID - DELIVERED 
Dave ebbsworth (c/o gtr mart) - PAID - COLLECTED 
Fozi.g - PAID - DELIVERED 
WD1506 - COLLECTED 
Purleskyline - PAID - ATTEMPTED DELIVERY
Tin - PAID
Tin (2) - PAID
dentalwizard - PAID
bikerjon72 - PAID
BrianC1 - PAID


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kam187 said:


> If anyone hasn't received theres yet, please drop me a message as I have tracking numbers for each item.
> 
> BrainC1, yours may take a little longer as it's going to Ireland.


No worries, Ireland seems to be shut down with the bad weather, over 1m snow drifts on the roads around my area so not really expecting it until maybe Tuesday or so when it clears up a bit


----------



## mike746 (Jul 8, 2015)

hi kam when can you do a fitment breakdown please


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

mike746 said:


> hi kam when can you do a fitment breakdown please


Hi Mike, best to see if anyone else can as I'm not sure when I'll get around to fitting mine. 

I know quite a few will be at Litchfield on the 24th so I may ask if we can do something with them in conjunction with the day.


----------



## mike746 (Jul 8, 2015)

Kam187 said:


> Hi Mike, best to see if anyone else can as I'm not sure when I'll get around to fitting mine.
> 
> I know quite a few will be at Litchfield on the 24th so I may ask if we can do something with them in conjunction with the day.


brilliant that would be good to get it fitted on the 24th.


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

hi kam,
are there many GTRs going to Litchfields on the 24th from your area.
if so maybe we could meet up on the M5 services, (just a thought)
regards,
Bill.
WD1506


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Kam187 said:


> Hi Mike, best to see if anyone else can as I'm not sure when I'll get around to fitting mine.
> 
> I know quite a few will be at Litchfield on the 24th so I may ask if we can do something with them in conjunction with the day.


Guys this is sooo simple, I will try take a couple of pics when I do mine but it actually is self explanatory, if you hold the stop where it sits with the circular stop against the master cylinder you can see the 2 bolts that have to be removed from the inner wing by the turret.

This really can be fitted on a drive or even in a car park


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

dudersvr said:


> Guys this is sooo simple, I will try take a couple of pics when I do mine but it actually is self explanatory, if you hold the stop where it sits with the circular stop against the master cylinder you can see the 2 bolts that have to be removed from the inner wing by the turret.
> 
> This really can be fitted on a drive or even in a car park


it took me about 20 mins to fit, and another 10 mins to retrieve the spanner from under the master cylinder servo after dropping it mid fit.:sadwavey:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

wd1506 said:


> it took me about 20 mins to fit, and another 10 mins to retrieve the spanner from under the master cylinder servo after dropping it mid fit.:sadwavey:


Before you start buy a magnet on an extending stick !!! Tip of the day, you will thank me:tard::clap::blahblah:


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

wd1506 said:


> hi kam,
> are there many GTRs going to Litchfields on the 24th from your area.
> if so maybe we could meet up on the M5 services, (just a thought)
> regards,
> ...


Was talking with GTRMart about organising a meet and driving down together. 

Will start the ball rolling on another thread :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

wd1506 said:


> it took me about 20 mins to fit, and another 10 mins to retrieve the spanner from under the master cylinder servo after dropping it mid fit.:sadwavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Before you start buy a magnet on an extending stick !!! Tip of the day, you will thank me:tard::clap::blahblah:


Thats the reason i used "cheap" normal steel nuts over stainless

One guy asked me why in the world i used the zink plated ones over stainless ones, i told him to drop them down and search for them by hand....


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

bikerjon72 said:


> Hi Kam. I'm still waiting on mine if you have a tracking number ?


Hi Mate, just tried to send you a PM but not an option. Just checked RM tracking, here's the message for your unit.

*Tracking no. JS017633554GB
Item JS017633554GB could not be delivered on 03/03/18 12:20 (and no Safeplace option was specified by the addressee). A "something for you card" will have been delivered, the item will be returned to DURHAM pending instructions from the addressee. You can arrange a redelivery online, call the DURHAM office to arrange a re-delivery, or collect the item from DURHAM by bringing proof of identification and address.
*


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

First post updated


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

People who have fitted these, any feedback? Any noticeable improvement?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Imran said:


> People who have fitted these, any feedback? Any noticeable improvement?


Hi Imran, check this out, its a review a customer did who has lots of experience with GTR and racing(as he is a pro driver).


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Took the plunge and fitted mine today, from start to finish 30 mins

It is advisable to unclick the 3 harness retaining clips it makes it so much easier to reach, it is a tight fit but its in and back together

Without the use of a magnet on a stick either :bowdown1:


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

EvolutionVI said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > People who have fitted these, any feedback? Any noticeable improvement?
> ...


Thanks will take a look.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

yea I fitted mine although took a bit longer as whilst doing it noticed a slight fuel leak from the return hose fitting - so investigated that whilst there. I know how to resolve the leak (I think) so will sort that this week and can report on the difference the BMCS makes.

Glad I did go for this mod as whilst the fuel leak was only residue it would have got worse over time for sure and it's right over the turbo!


----------



## supra96-jdm (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello, I***8217;m interested in buying the unit if 1 is left (as mentioned in the first post). Thanks!


----------



## supra96-jdm (Oct 13, 2017)

Please send me a PM if available .. thanks!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

supra96-jdm said:


> Please send me a PM if available .. thanks!


Dont think you can receive PM's yet.


----------



## supra96-jdm (Oct 13, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Dont think you can receive PM's yet.


Yea probably because I’m new to this forum. 

So is a unit available or no?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

supra96-jdm said:


> Yea probably because I’m new to this forum.
> 
> So is a unit available or no?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hi mate, I think they’ve all gone but need to check. I’m away until Monday so will have a look then.


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a new spare one, but will let Kam187 check first.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

supra96-jdm said:


> Yea probably because I’m new to this forum.
> 
> So is a unit available or no?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hi mate, just checked and they did all sell.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

I might have one available. Won***8217;t know till after the 26th which is when the car goes in for a service and possibly a px.


----------



## Vizzzzo (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm also interested if there is another 1 available


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

So guys what's the news now you've fitted them? There's been very little feedback on if it makes any significant difference.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven***8217;t got round to fitting mine yet. 

Hoping to find some time this weekend.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

I haven’t got round to fitting mine yet. 

Hoping to find some time this weekend.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Mine is fitted to the car, cars been at litcho since february for a new engine, i will tell you tomorrow when i get it back


----------



## BrianC1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Haven't got time to fit mine either unfortunately, I've a 100 mile car run on Sunday so may try squeeze in fitting this Saturday to test it on the run.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

So, got mine back

The only way i can describe it is less pedal travel needed, more pedal pressure needed, and enhanced feel.

Best mod for under £200!
If anyone has driven race karts, its like that, really firm brake pedal, great feel for modulation.

Very happy with it


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd agree with the above. My rotors are due replacement so not been too crazy with the brakes but the pedal feel is much improved. The mid range of the stroke is harder which inspires confidence. I certainly don't regret the purchase and think it's a brilliant yet inexpensive mod.

I should have my new disks on in the next few weeks and look forward to properly testing the entire system out


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

They’re on eBay for £159 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

WarrenA said:


> Anyone got one for sale?


Yep, I have a spare one, brand new.. £150.. can bring it with me to the runway day if your going?


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Tin said:


> Yep, I have a spare one, brand new.. £150.. can bring it with me to the runway day if your going?


Thanks but not going too far for me.


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Tin, sent you a PM


----------

